

Intel's Haskell Concurrent Collections: on scaling to 32 and 48 cores - dons
http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2010/06/24/haskell-cnc-new-paper-available-tests-on-32-and-48-cores/

======
ShabbyDoo
Intel must be quite concerned that it's latest chips, while just grand for web
serving and other concurrent-but-primarily-isolated use cases, don't do much
for my mom and dad compared to those of a couple years ago. So, I can see why
they're putting so much effort into parallel computing research, open source,
etc. But, the world has a long, long way to go before I can tell my dad that
he would really benefit from an eight core processor. Maybe Intel has also
concluded that the desktop computer as we know it is in the twilight of its
existence in people's homes?

I don't play games, so I can't answer this question.... Do gamers benefit from
eight cores? I think Photoshop does a reasonable job of parallelizing compute-
intensive stuff, so the graphics crowd would benefit from an I7. CAD users,
etc. of course. Is the PC soon to be a niche product?

~~~
ewams
A lot of vendors have been predicting that we are going to start having more
virtual desktops, in the home, not just the office. All mom or dad would need
is a monitor, keyboard, Internet connection, and a small box that never has to
be upgraded. While in the backend you could be moved to different hardware in
the middle of the day and not even know it. When this happens and people trust
it, you pay 15$ a month for a "computer service," have a lower chance of
failure, and improved features to make computing even easier for the general
mass.

The personal computer would be a niche then. But, it is a niche now, isn't it?
Tons of companies are using virtual desktops. (Not to mention that a "PC" at
work isn't really a PC most of the time since you can't do whatever you want
with it. Hence 'workstation' ?) How many more are using laptops? How many
others only need to use their smartphone? iPad? Even just your TV?

~~~
hartror
Everything old is new again?

My high school ran on that well over a decade ago. I hope they have it right
this time as it was pretty nasty back then. The biggest problem was when it
broke none of the school IT staff could fix it so it would be down for a day
or two while they waited on someone to come out and fix it.

